# 7/30/09 Lake Towhee



## bassboy1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Man, I wish we had more largemouth. These spots are driving me nuts. 

I actually thought my PB largemouth (one in my sig) was a snag, and even bow and arrowed it twice, and told my buddy to fish that area out before I go to get it. About the time he told me there is no way that I got a shallow running jerkbait snagged there (he knows this cove like the back of his hand), the snag started moving.


----------

